# Naruto Chapter 611 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 20, 2012)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 20, 2012)

Juubi uses some crazy dojutsu powers to counter Bee's point blank Bijudama. After that it's history lesson with Kurama as he explains more about Juubi's powers and history behind RS and Juubi.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 20, 2012)

Rookies


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 20, 2012)

Killer Bee dies, but before this, some more flashbacks of him.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Nov 20, 2012)

here is my long term prediction
-hachibi and naruto get swallowed
-naruto finds a way to awake all the bijus inside juubi and become their jinjuriki
-juubi crumbles and adios to the moon eye plan kakashi deals with obito
-naruto (the ultimate jinjuriki) gets read of madara in a gigantic fight
then we go to sasuke and co


----------



## vered (Nov 20, 2012)

finally some dojutsu action and perhaps some info on Juubi/RS.


----------



## Toonz (Nov 20, 2012)

Bee going to do this 
and juubi going to be like this  
kakashi and the group going to be like  

kishi going to switch over to sasuke and the pedo.... i mean Orochimaru
they going to talk and run at the same time running to the battlefield. Orochimaru going to give details about the juubi and next chapter.


----------



## Jad (Nov 20, 2012)

I reckon Gai is going to help again in the next chapter, there is a reason Kishi brought him back into fray. I mean he could have easily kept him out of the fight or made him heal very slowly and blamed it on his injuries being life threatening. But he seems like he refueled completely by the end of the chapter. Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 20, 2012)

Jūbi use ocular power.


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2012)

Info, info, and more info.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 20, 2012)

the juubi will use shirina tensei on bee and his attack


----------



## Daxter (Nov 20, 2012)

♦ Bee dies and/or Hachibi gets absorbed somehow by the Juubi (through some crazy bijuu doujutsu of some kind?)

♦ Naruto talks some more 

♦ Kakashi Kamuis some more 

♦ Gai prepares to kick some ass

♦ We find out something about the Juubi's true conciousness


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 20, 2012)

Title: Battle of the Chakras 

Kakashi Kamuis Juubi (along with Swagdara and Obito) and Obito brings them back. They have a standoff by repeating this for the entire chapter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ3McGxuTxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CA182 (Nov 20, 2012)

I predict the final page is the alliance arriving.
(The image will be of thousands of ninja on the only surviving mountain left in the area...)

The week after will be Juubi picking up the mountain and moving it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 20, 2012)

I predict Bee won't be doing so well after that attack.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 20, 2012)

The sensor team is clueless about Juubi's revival. Someone has to tell them about it.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mateush said:


> The sensor team is clueless about Juubi's revival. Someone has to tell them about it.



Lol I'd love to know what the sensor team are thinking right now...

"Shikaku, lot's of naturalness just appeared!!!"

Or even better

"The gedo's gone! Recall the alliance troops."


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Killerbee: Time to die!!!!
Juubi: Giii?
Killerbee: ?!
???: Gii gii gii!
Naruto: What's going on?
Madara: ...I don't even know anymore.
Kakashi: Wait is that...
Guy: No way!
Obito: ...
Other Naruto: That's kind of hot actually.
*Hot Samehada on Juubi loving*
Samehada: Gigigigigig
Juubi: Gigigigigi
Killerbee: Aww, they grow up so fast.
Gyuki and Kurama: Wait...that means...Samehada is...is...

*Cliffhanger* It's Rikudo


It's either that or Juubi just keeps being crazy. Maybe Alliance finally shows up. 

But I don't know, I can see it going either way, a little more with the former.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 20, 2012)

*Naruto 610 Prediction
Madara's secret power*

Hachibi: EAT THIS!
_The Ox strikes from above! Is this is for the Juubi?_

_Bijuudama is about to smash the Juubi_
_Madara puts his hand up and absorbs the biju dama_
Hachibi: As expected, time for the old fashion way!
_Hachibi continues to fall and goes to strike the eye with it's horn_
Hachibi: !?
_Juubi is holding Hachibi with it's tails, preventing him from striking the eye_
Juubi: WUUUUAAAAAAAAARRRR
Madara: A good plan, but not good enough.
_Juubi throws Hachibi miles away with it's tail_
_Kakashi and Sage Naruto land on the Juubi behind Madara and Obito_
Naruto: I'll take Madara, you take Obito!
Kakashi: Right.
_Kakashi runs towards Obito with Raikiri and Naruto runs towards Madara with Rasenshuriken_
Kakashi attacks Obito but he goes right through him.
Naruto attacks Madara with Rasenshuriken but through him as well.
Naruto: !? Since when could  Madara do that?
Kakashi: They must be connected now via the Juubi!
Obito: Correct Kakashi, so expect the unexpected.
_Obito creates Madara's Susano and grabs Kakashi with it_
_Madara pulls Naruto in with Bansho tennin and starts sucking him inside Obito's dimension_
_Out of nowhere Gai's foot is right near Madara neck_
_Madara resorts to phasing, which results in Gai slipping through as well as Naruto and Kakashi_
Gai: If they share the same moves now, they have the same weaknesses! 
Naruto: I see, if that's the case...
_Naruto goes to punch Madara_
Naruto: I'll use fro katas!
Kakashi: I see, Gai! morning peacock!
_Gai uses Morning peacock on Madara as well._
_Kakashi warps into his box world_
Obito: !? MADARA ABSORB!
Madara: *I see, they want me to use Obito's technique to that Kakashi guy can take me out from the other side, but if I don't then I'll have to absorb the fire from that Gai fellow, but Jinchuriki boy is going for a physical attack in this strange mode of his...I guess I'll use that.*
_Madara reverts to his eternal._
Madara: Reverse Polarity!
_Gai, Naruto and Kakashi all freeze and start back peddling in time._
-----------
Naruto: I'll use frog kat--
_Madara grabs Naruto with Susano, turns to Gai and uses Amaterasu_
Kakashi: !? Gai!
_Gai is hit but enters the 7th Gate, pushing the fire away and having it land on the Juubi, causing it to scream in pain
_
Madara: *So that didn't work..let's try again*
Madara: Reverse Polarity!
----------
Naruto: I'll use frog katas
Madara: indeed you will...but first.
_Madara punches Gai with Susano before he enters the 6th Gate, sending him flying to the rocks_
Naruto: !?
_Madara then turns around and smashes Naruto with a susano punch, naruto's clone disaspears_
Kakashi: What's going...it's as if he knew what we were planning all a long?
Kurama: He didn't...that's the same technique he used against Hashirama...his reverse polarity...
Naruto: What?
Kurama: Madara's eternal grants him a special technique, the technique that allows him to manipulate time and space in the real world. It's the very technique that made people think Madara was immortal.
Naruto: What!? How do we beat him then!
_Juubi teleports behind Naruto_
Juubi: *You dont.*
Naruto/Kurama: !??
----------------
_Hachibi lands near them in a forest_
Hachibi: Urgh....that hurt...
_Hachibi turns his head and see's something_
Hachibi: !?? That chakra...those eyes...
_Two dark figures walk out of the forest_
_Hachibi reverts back to Bee_
_Bee is trembling while on his knees_
???1: Seems I was right, there are people in this world capable of becoming full fledged jinchuriki's...other than him.
???2: You always doubt my word brother, but I can't blame you, being the oldest should make you the superior.
???1: We're not here for our minor brawl, we have one purpose and one purpose only.
_Bee looks up at them_
_The two elder brothers stand in front of Bee_
Elder brothers: To clean up our fathers mess.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Mateush (Nov 20, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I'd love to know what the sensor team are thinking right now...
> 
> "Shikaku, lot's of naturalness just appeared!!!"
> 
> ...



I bet they are thinking the gedo mazo had been defeated.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 20, 2012)

Either Madara or Tobi will use this oppertunity to seal hachibi into the Juubi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2012)

The Juubi counters by using the Preta Path to absorve the Bijuu Dama.


----------



## Snajde (Nov 20, 2012)

Hachibi is not going to be okay after Juubi Shinra Tensei's him into stratosphere.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 20, 2012)

Time for Gyuuki to get pwned I'd say. SM Naruto is there so he can listen to Gyuuki's and B's final words in the bijuu dimension and perhaps reach a final fist bump. And that means we'll get another flashback.


----------



## addityea (Nov 20, 2012)

NO we wont be seeing jubi's power yet. YES jubi will be out but it wont release it's power. I think ceremony to resurrect jubi is only halfway. what we saw is just empty shell. My prediction is that kakashi will figure it out that jubi is not fully revived yet. and try to find out how to send it back or seal it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 20, 2012)

Bee dies in the next chapter, or at least gets severely wounded.


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 20, 2012)

611: Borrowing Power

Just as the 8 tails is about to hit the 10 tails with a bomb, the 10 tails holds up a giant Susanoo shield and deflects the blast. Madara is holding a hand seal, and some how he's able to wrap his Susanoo around the whole 10 tails giving the 10 tails new armor and a giant spear. The 10 tails throws the spear at the 8 tails but Kakashi warps it.

Kakashi:... (panting)

Obito: Impressive *throws shuriken from his sharingan at Kakashi*

Naruto/9 tails extends a chakra arm and grabs Kakashi before the shuriken hits him

8 tails: damn, what the hell is that

Kurama: Not even I knew that the 10 tails could use susanoo like that...

Obito: You should be more conservative, I don't want you wasting the 10 tails' power like that.

Madara: (while making a hand seal) No, it's the opposite... I'm the one giving the 10 tails MY power.

Obito: what?!

Madara: (evil grin) that idiot, Kabuto his name was? he essentially made me a giant inexhaustible battery for the 10 tails. We don't even need the other beasts this way.

Obito: Well then...

Kurama (inside Naruto): Naruto... do you feel that?

Naruto: Yeah... that dead Madara is funneling his chakra into the 10 tails 

Kurama: Yeah, and he doesn't seem to be letting up either. That must mean... that edo tensei jutsu is allowing him to have infinite stores of chakra. That means the 10 tails..

is impossible to defeat...

Naruto: What do we do?!

Kurama: This time Naruto, I don't think there is anything we could do. This is a much worse situation than I ever could have intended. With that Susanoo we can't even try to knock Madara off the 10 tails... 

Naruto: shit...

Kurama: Naruto... there is one thing we might be able to do, but it's a long shot.

Naruto: Yeah? spit it out because he's attacking! *the 10 tails goes on the offensive, 8 tails and Naruto/9 tails mode defend themselves*

Kurama: Do you remember the chakra you got from the other tailed beasts?

Naruto thinks back to the fistbumps he got from 2, 3, 4,5,6, and 7 tails from like 20 chapters ago.

Naruto: Yeah! but I have no idea what do do with that chakra, plus we don't have chakra from the other 2 beasts do we?

Kurama: heh, no, I stole chakra from the 8 tails a while ago, and...

I stole chakra from the one tail years ago when you fought that kid Gaara.

Kurama pulls out a small ball from inside his chest, and Naruto pulls out a much bigger ball from inside his, they combine the two.

Kurama: okay Naruto, this is where it gets tricky, because I'm not sure what's gonna happen. We could die.

Naruto: WHAT?!

Kurama (making a handseal - the 10 tails is about to stab the 8 tails with a susanoo spear): NOW!

All of a sudden, blinding light makes the 10 tails recoil and fall back, as the light begins to dim down the outline of a young man holding a staff can be seen.

Obito and Madara: what?!

Madara:.. that... can't possibly be

Naruto steps out looking older and taller - like he's in his 20's wearing the Sage Of the 6 Paths' close and holding his staff

Madara: Rikudo Senin!?!?!

-end-

caption: The culmination of borrowed power from the beasts!


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 20, 2012)

Juubi eats Hachibi, Bee survives with only part of hachibis chakra so he cant go full BM anymore and becomes usefull finally... 
Now It's time for Obito to betray Madara, because otherwise noone will stop Juubi...


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 20, 2012)

i predict Obito switching sides because Madara isn't listening to him


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 20, 2012)

I really don't see how the Alliance can do ANYTHING against the juubi.


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bee's Bijuudama gets absorbed by Madara. Then feeding it to the Juubi through the wood cable connecting Madara and the Juubi.

HachiBee gets phased by Obito back in the dimension.

Obito phases inside the Juubi to attempt to put HachiBee.

Inside the Juubi, Obito uses the Nine Dragon Seal from Juubi's inside. From his Sharingan eye he opens a mini-portal where the Nine Dragons can tap into the HachiBee. Inside Obito's dimension, Hachibi is getting fucekd up by the Nine Dragons.

to be continued...


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I expect this arc to lose with the bad guys winning. Obito is already worried that Juubi is fighting too well. It's only matter of time. Five chapters tops?

Also I agree with the alliance drawing back from Naruto and co. Maybe a few of the rookies will continue on out of loyalty. Doesn't matter; they're royally fucked no matter what happens.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 21, 2012)

Juubi fucks more shit up
Rookies arrive
Tsunade dies
Sasuke & co with Taka reunion
on-going prediction, eventually I'll be right


----------



## Mariko (Nov 21, 2012)

Obito kamui hachibi.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2012)

Prediction 611

*The Power of Sacrifice!*

Juubi uses Izanagi to survive it's imminent destruction. But the eye doesn't close which amazes Madara.

"The Juubi can use moves without Sacrifice! Reminds me of Hashirama... "

Juubi then goes around reality haxxing the area. (Rocks and trees start appearing out of nowhere around them.)

The penultimate page is the alliance arriving.

On the final page though it turns out the alliance is offering a naked Sakura to the Juubi as a sacrifice. :ho

611 End.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 21, 2012)

Come on Kishi gimmie my RS/Juubi info


----------



## Sniffers (Nov 21, 2012)

My guess is that the Jubi Kamui's the Biju Bomb to the eye. This will link the MS powers to the Jubi (more than they already are).


----------



## Escargon (Nov 21, 2012)

I predict that the bomb will not even scratch the eyeball.

Do i win a prize?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 21, 2012)

We'll see the alliance...maybe.
Some good lines from Kurama and maybe something about RS...i hope.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 21, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 611: Goodbye my Ni**ah The Fall of Killer Bee!

the title says it all.


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2012)

*i think many share my opinion about the last chapter of 2012*

it ends with the  genjutsu released so i assume the next 6 chapters will consist of:

1- fight juubi
2- tobi being TNJd.
3 a- tobi joining the fray only for it to be too late as madara releases the genjutsu.
3 b- same thing but tobi dies and saving the day at the same time.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 21, 2012)

Any of that bullshit is possible, since you know, it's Kishi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 21, 2012)

Rookies arrive
then turn away


----------



## Klue (Nov 21, 2012)

Screw the rookies.

Kishi needs to further reveal the powers and history of the Juubi. Simply due to my impatience, I demand that the author thoroughly explains the Rinnegan's role in all of this. 

Current evidence suggest that the Juubi's eye is simply the highest form the Sharingan can take, which leads me to believe what we all originally thought in the first place: Sharingan and Rinnegan are separate doujutsu - that were combined through the Rikudou Sennin, after he became the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

But screw it all! Go Rinnegan!!


----------



## Stormcloak (Nov 21, 2012)

Do we have one of those previews for the next chap?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Screw the rookies.
> 
> Kishi needs to further reveal the powers and history of the Juubi. Simply due to my impatience, I demand that the author thoroughly explains the Rinnegan's role in all of this.
> 
> ...



Eh? Rinnegan is besically the semi final evolution of the Sharingan so i dont see how they are different Dojutsu.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2012)

Next Week - Kishi forgoes all logic and Madara uses datfan to return the Hachibi's Bijuudama.

Madara explains that there is a reason the Juubi is only focused on Kurama. Weakling's don't dance well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chapter 611 Prediction*:  Eye to Eye

Hachibi's attack is ineffective due to a shield and the Juubi lands a solid counter that sends Bee flying.

Word is finally spreading of the Juubi's return.   Panic insues.


----------



## NW (Nov 21, 2012)

Why do people want the rookies to show up so badly? They'd just slow everything down.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 21, 2012)

Killer Bee gets swallowed and juubi evoles like a Pokemon.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Killer Bee gets swallowed and juubi evoles like a Pokemon.



...That sounds more like Cell swallowing the androids from DBZ.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...That sounds more like Cell swallowing the androids from DBZ.



I totally see that happening. 

There's been to flashbacks showing the Juubi's body looking like the Kyuubi's..


----------



## KevKev (Nov 21, 2012)

Next chapter will consist of Konohamaru fending off the the Sumo Wrestlers Tribe from attacking Konoha, He will Unlock Rasenshuriken too, btw.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Next Week - Kishi forgoes all logic and Madara uses datfan to return the Hachibi's Bijuudama.
> 
> Madara explains that there is a reason the Juubi is only focused on Kurama. Weakling's don't dance well.



Madara uses datfan to just knock Hachibi out of the way entirely. 

I think the Juubi will eat him.


----------



## NW (Nov 22, 2012)

I predict the Juubi finally making friends with everyone.


----------



## WT (Nov 22, 2012)

Instead of a long prediction, I'll just summarize what I think may happen in a few chapters.

Ao and Inoichi are amazed at 10b's chakra.

Bee fails because Tobi warps his Biju dama away in the nick of time.
Madara further praises Team Naruto.

Naruto thinks to himself and uses his chakra to create a summoning jutsu.
The rest are surprised and wonder what Naruto is upto.
Naruto summons Ma, Pa, Gamabunta, Gamakichi and two other massive toads in one go.

Kurama praises Naruto for getting more help.

Kakashi has his moment and remembers a young Naruto messing around. Image quickly changes to 7 panels. The first panel shows Naruto swearing to protect his friends, the second panel shows Naruto in front of Kakuzu with Fuuton Rasen Shurikan, the third panel shows Naruto after defeating Pein, the 4th Panel shows RM Naruto who comes to his aid while fighting the white Zetsu's, the 5th panel shows BM Naruto moving so fast that he diverts the Bijuu dama of several bijuus, the 6th panel shows Naruto and Kyuubi being friends and giving Kakashi chakra and the last panel shows BM Naruto standing on top of Kurama with the toads beside him, Ma and Pa standing on his shoulders. 

Kakashi says that Naruto's time has come.

Kurama tells Pa that it will be difficult for Naruto to collect sage energy in bijuu mode. Kurama tells Ma and Pa to attach to his shoulders like they do with Jiriya and this time, instead of hindering them, he'll allow them to collect Natural energy for him. 

Meanwhile, Tsunade helps the Kages and brings them to a state where they wont die but they're still incapacitated. 

BM Naruto enters sage mode and his powers intensify.

Madara glares at him and thinks that at his age both he and Hashirama were nothing. He acknowledges Naruto and puts him on Hashirama's level saying that he's the great Shinobi of the current era. He thinks that Naruto is dangerous and if left to fester, he may turn into a real "monster".

Genma and co arrive at where the Kage's are. They're in bad condition.

BSM Naruto senses the Kage in deep trouble. He contacts Shikaku through Inoichi and asks about their status. Shikaku tells him that its grim.

Naruto tells Shikaku if there's anyway they can reach the Kages. Shikaku tells him that Genma and co are ready to Hirashin the lot of them back to HQ. Kakashi is listening. Kakashi tells Shikaku to Hirashin them to where they are. He has the 4th's Kunai therefore Genma and co will be able to do it easily. 

Shikaku tells Genma to hirashin the kages to Team Naruto's location. Genma wonders if thats a good strategy.

In a blitz, the battered Kages arrive to Narutos location. Tsunade is at the verge of death. She looks at Naruto and tells him that he's ready. She passes away. Naruto is raging.

Kakashi asks captain Kurama if he can revive the Kages. Kurama rages as he doesn't like them but says that it would be in his best interest to have as many power shinobi's on his side. Genma and Co are freaked out by the Kyuubi but Kakashi tells them that he's on their side now.

Kurama revives the Kages who are astonished to see Naruto and Kyuubi.

A calls Naruto a saviour. Onoki asks Naruto to forgive him for failing. Mei says nothing but is surprised. Gaara smiles.

Naruto asks the mizukage if she's Terumi Mei.

Mei is surprised and wonders how he knows her.

Naruto tells her that he's just like Yagura. When he says "Yagura" she's taken aback. He tells her that he's met him. She's further surprised. He then says that Yagura has left his will to Naruto. He then tells her that Yagura lover her all along. She begins to cry and does the standard "I will trust you Uzumaki Naruto" thing. 

Its the toads, 4 Kages, 9b, 8b, Genma and Co, Killerbee, Gai, Kakashi and BSM Naruto vs Madara, Tobi and the 10b.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 24, 2012)

Ten Tails absorbs Eight Tails (bonus points if he swallows him) and evolves. He might spit Bee out or not (Naruto can try to save him or not, too).


----------



## Jad (Nov 24, 2012)

Any chance we can get a preview for the next chapter for prediction purposes.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 24, 2012)

Chuck said:


> Bee dies in the next chapter, or at least gets severely wounded.



Bee is an important character, he will never die in just 1 chapter. If he dies, it will be in 3 chapters or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 24, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto asks the mizukage if she's Terumi Mei.
> 
> Mei is surprised and wonders how he knows her.
> 
> Naruto tells her that he's just like Yagura. When he says "Yagura" she's taken aback. He tells her that he's met him. She's further surprised. He then says that Yagura has left his will to Naruto. He then tells her that Yagura lover her all along. She begins to cry and does the standard "I will trust you Uzumaki Naruto" thing.





Sounds like Kishi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 24, 2012)

So there's no sign of takL with the preview yet?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, the... in the end makes me wonder if we instead will have a change of scenario.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 24, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Also, the... in the end makes me wonder if we instead will have a change of scenario.



I hope so. Even a sneak peak at Taka&Oro, or the Kages will do. This fight has bored me for a while now.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2012)

the juubi takes out bee and is about to kill kakashi who also jumped up to teleport the bee but dat clone trows him out the way of the juubis attack


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 25, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Also, the... in the end makes me wonder if we instead will have a change of scenario.



Where abouts was this '...'?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> So there's no sign of takL with the preview yet?



there isn't no preview for next week.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys...

I had a thought earlier. What if Sasuke and Oro's search is related to the next arc...

(Aka. Sasuke and Oro won't return until the next arc.)

So basically this arc will end with this juubi battle.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 25, 2012)

I really want War Arc. to be the last one honestly. It'd be like Bleach after Aizen defeat if we get another arc. Oh, if it's "let's break Mugen Tsukiyomi" arc., that's different.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 25, 2012)

_Enter: House of Hyuuga!_

The rookies show up and Tsunade heals the kages. Tsunade dies; epic tears had for all.
But then Tsuki no Me begins. Tears are shortlived.
Dream sequence begins with "Hyuuga are the strongest clan in Konoha".

hey guys
I got a strange thought
what if the dream genjutsu is Kishi's idea of doing a hyuuga arc?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 25, 2012)

Bee destroys Madara, Obito, and the Ten Tails and everyone rages.

xD


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 25, 2012)

Haven't Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet at this war?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 25, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Haven't Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet at this war?



He did, but I don't think that this war will last only 2 days At least I hope so. It's make or break for the Moon Eye Plan, yeah, but not for Juubi/Madara(if he really doesn't give a shit about it anymore).


----------



## auem (Nov 25, 2012)

jubi opens his mouth blue whale style and gulp down hachi-san....


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 26, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Haven't Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet at this war?



Kish says a lot of things.....


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

Bee and the Eight tails are going to get wrecked by the Juubi.  If we're lucky we might see it do a fancy eye technique.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 26, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Bee and the Eight tails are going to get wrecked by the Juubi.  If we're lucky we might see it do a fancy eye technique.



Izanagi


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Izanagi



Izanagi would be be nice I suppose.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 26, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> _Enter: House of Hyuuga!_
> 
> The rookies show up and Tsunade heals the kages. Tsunade dies; epic tears had for all.
> But then Tsuki no Me begins. Tears are shortlived.
> ...



Nope.

The genjutsu will make real all the madashirama, narusasu, naruhina, sakusasu, kakahina, obitorin, minathina, naruoro, rinnaru (......) at the same time (means infinite dimensions), with never ending ganganam 'style song..


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd be okay with infinite Gangnam Style 

I predict this chapter we get Rookies, Kages and Sasuke's journey!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 26, 2012)

During her prison break, Karin found a secret tunnel that lead her to the current battlefield. Together with Naruto, she seals Juubi using teh Uzumaki Powah.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Nov 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> the juubi will use *shirina* tensei on bee and his attack





That'll K.O. Bee, that it will...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 26, 2012)

Next time on Naruto Manga 611

- Juubi does something and the bijuu dama fails
- Juubi keeps raping Naruto and Bee and Kakashi
- Obito becomes suspicion of Madara and is thinking if Madara really whants to make the moon eye plan or just to have fun with the juubi against the others
- The last page shows the Konoha 11 loking in at this epic battle


----------



## CA182 (Nov 26, 2012)

I predict the tomoe on the Juubi's eye start spinning and the bijuudama the Hachibi fired redirects itself back towards Bee.

Madara then explains that, even though the Juubi has unmatched power, it's unique occular ability is the single reason the sage feared it's re-emergence would signal the apocalypse.

As in a world built around chakra the Juubi could dominate all chakra and direct it as it saw fit using it's unique doujutsu. 
(A remnant of the Juubi's dominance over chakra is Natural energy.)

In the past only the Sage's ability to create form from nothing could counter the Juubi's ability to dominate. 
And without him around he feared the Juubi would have no counter.

Madara - "But the sage didn't know I would exist in his apolcalyptic visions." 

(This would be soooo f*cking cool it's unreal... Please Kishi! )


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 26, 2012)

Juubi finaly reveals its Dojutsu powers,atleast thats what i hope


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 26, 2012)

I predicted Juubi's sob story


----------



## Jad (Nov 26, 2012)

Gai kicking ass with new feats. Give em' to me Kishi! I love seeing Gai in action with new moves.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 26, 2012)

I predict the Juubi getting one step closer to becoming complete by absorbing the Hachibi. 

It evolves and gets bigger and even more scary looking everyone is shocked, because they seriously expected the 'money shot' to blind the Juubi
Madara seems excited to see the juubi evolve but doesn't like the way the heroes made it so easy for him to catch the 8 tails. Obito continues to get impatient
They begin to 'prepare' the moon for the genjutsu
Naruto is sad, bee might be dead


----------



## Shattering (Nov 26, 2012)

Worst cliffhanger ever???? Yes

Bee fails, Juubi stomps, Obito rages about Madara's attitude, Madara doesn't give a darn about anything...

Naruto: I will not fail blablabla Itachi powned me blablabla.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 26, 2012)

Madara and Obito will use a double Petra Path combo to absorb Bee's "moneyshot"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 26, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict the tomoe on the Juubi's eye start spinning and the bijuudama the Hachibi fired redirects itself back towards Bee.
> 
> Madara then explains that, even though the Juubi has unmatched power, it's unique occular ability is the single reason the sage feared it's re-emergence would signal the apocalypse.
> 
> ...



..

This is the best prediction in the thread.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 26, 2012)

Aren't Samui and her brother in the Juubi now..


----------



## Sarry (Nov 26, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict the tomoe on the Juubi's eye start spinning and the bijuudama the Hachibi fired redirects itself back towards Bee.
> 
> Madara then explains that, even though the Juubi has unmatched power, it's unique occular ability is the single reason the sage feared it's re-emergence would signal the apocalypse.
> 
> ...


That is awesome..but sadly Kishi set up the rules:
For every awesome event, there must by at least two lame events. 
Think Naruto's lame BS or some random power


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 26, 2012)

Its time for Naruto to turn back the fight in his favor using the Bijuus chakras or "That jutsu"


----------



## Parachute (Nov 26, 2012)

That jutsu is death god without getting killed


----------



## Mateush (Nov 26, 2012)

j0hnni_ said:


> That'll K.O. Bee, that it will...



Some girl who enlarged her lips. She's no good


----------



## Mateush (Nov 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> "That jutsu" doesn't exist. or it does but has already been used and never referred to ass "That jutsu" while in usage.



"That" jutsu does exist, period.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 26, 2012)

I predict :
-Juubi will obvi dodge Hachibi's attack. 
-Sasuke's field trip. 
-The Rookies.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 26, 2012)

juubi will suck


the hachibi into him and absorb him
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMZdkdKw2NE&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLq1DCCtlQQfWPknjGiFH1HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (Nov 26, 2012)

prediction: madara betrays obito.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict B getting assimilated.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 27, 2012)

*Ino *will sense the juubi's chakra trembling as she contacts the HQ asking for Info.. all the HQ people were shitting in their pants as they announce it to the alliance, then the alliance tremble in fear, it's a go or die for them.. then The rookies continues to head on to Naruto until they find a strangely familiar face... *SASUKE!*!!!!


----------



## rac585 (Nov 27, 2012)

i don't think anybody's going to sense juubi. they're going to show up and be like WTF.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope this fight ends in the next chapters, Faildara and Failbito got to go


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 27, 2012)

byakugan will make a cameo appearance...neji seeing the jubi...rookies hurry (as to how in the hell they are not at the rendezvous point yet i have no idea).......more demonstration of juubi's power.  near the end of the chapter, sage naruto senses something odd with the juubi.....continue to next chapter.....next chapter, rookies showcase abilities in the fight against madara and the gang.....then end of that chapter, some bijuu tekepathy shit with the juubi with naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder what they can do if Naruto's and B's TBB didn't do any thing at all
How the army with weak Jutsus stand any chance, that even without Madara!
and no one has a great sealing jutsu to deal with the 10tails!
If Kisi was honest and there are some characters who will appear I really hope
that they are from the Uzumake. Also, if it was as he said and all of them are going to shine! I wonder what he can give them.


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 27, 2012)

610 - Juubi arrives
611- Konoha 11 arrive


----------



## Mariko (Nov 27, 2012)

611: Juubi repels the bijuudama straight on the rookies. 

619: Tnjed Juubi revives them

=>DBZ storyline are DBZ


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict the chapter name this week will either be "Moon's eye plan complete!" or the japanese name of the technique the Juubi uses against the Hachibi's bijuudama.

(Which links into my last prediction...)


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict whatever Madara does this is my reaction.


He could leave, stomp, rage, cry my reaction would be the same.


----------



## moonxcandycane (Nov 27, 2012)

either madara or obito betrays the other. It's bound to happen some time soon, and the bickering they had in the latest chapter only proved so.
maybe madara will show that he had been using obito all along, or the other way around.


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict the Bijuu bomb in the eye will not damage Juubi in the slightest.
Maybe stun him for the chapter but by the end Juubi will be back in the fight again.

Hope Naruto and co make some progress against either Madara or Obito.
Or Madara and Obito make some progress in starting the Moon's eye plan.

Dont want this Juubi tearing shit up to stall the plot too much.
It's no where near as exciting to watch big monsters attack each other as it is to watch the "_Ninja's_" [] fight.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just hope nothing happens to Bee...


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

The Golden Byakugan is revealed as the key to sealing the Juubi back from whence it came.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

-JT- said:


> The Golden Byakugan is revealed as the key to sealing the Juubi back from whence it came.



I showed last week that the Juubi is based on fish...

So it'll be called the Goldeen Byakugan.


----------



## Papi Jota (Nov 27, 2012)

Gai says, "I'm sick of this shit" and then he Karate chops Madara's throat with dynamic entry. Han Solo's him. The Juubi looks at what just happened and his jaw drops to the floor in disbelief, and Gai looks back at him and says, "fuk u looking at?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2012)

-JT- said:


> The Golden Byakugan is revealed as the key to sealing the Juubi back from whence it came.



Hinata is going to end this war and finally defeat sasuke when it comes to winning naruto's affections? 

Agreed.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I showed last week that the Juubi is based on fish...
> 
> So it'll be called the Goldeen Byakugan.




 Ever since your brilliant Edit threads, I've embraced my artistic side.



~Gesy~ said:


> *Neji *is going to end this war and finally defeat sasuke when it comes to winning naruto's affections?
> 
> Agreed.



Fixed  And Neji will obviously friendzone Naruto because Tenten is the only bitch for him.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Nov 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hinata is going to end this war and finally defeat sasuke when it comes to winning naruto's affections?
> 
> Agreed.



Sasuke is Naruto's amore. 

Hinata knows if she hurts a hair on the avenger, her chances with Naruto is only but will forever be a dream. that's if she doesn't get rofl stomped first by sasuke in her attempt.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 27, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> 610 - Juubi arrives
> 611- Konoha 11 arrive



Ur on to something...


----------



## chauronity (Nov 27, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> byakugan will make a cameo appearance...neji seeing the jubi...rookies hurry (as to how in the hell they are not at the rendezvous point yet i have no idea).......more demonstration of juubi's power.  near the end of the chapter, sage naruto senses something odd with the juubi.....continue to next chapter.....next chapter, rookies showcase abilities in the fight against madara and the gang.....then end of that chapter, some bijuu tekepathy shit with the juubi with naruto.



Neji with Golden Byakugam will come and kill jubi with one hit. Then he will kill also Madara with one hit. After that he will go after Obito who cries.


----------



## takL (Nov 27, 2012)

my prediction 
10b brings out a killer eye beam from the sharinnegan and absorbs hat'un n bee
but that is actually a tentacle clone and the tentacle by 9b is the real hat'un and bee. 
kakashi and naruto land on 10b to fight against obito n madara.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

takL said:


> my prediction
> 10b brings out *a killer eye beam* from the sharinnegan



This is just...

[sp][/sp]

Also I guess I have to cover all our bases so I predict Madara declares his love for Hashirama during a flashback to the valley of the end.


----------



## takL (Nov 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> This is just...
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Also I guess I have to cover all our bases so I predict Madara declares his love for Hashirama during a flashback to the valley of the end.



or id rather sasuke and oro will take hashirama's soul out of the reapers belly to the clone body at obitos lair and bring him to the field so that madara can meet his beloved hashirama again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> This is just...
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Also I guess I have to cover all our bases so I predict Madara declares his love for Hashirama during a flashback to the valley of the end.





takL said:


> or id rather sasuke and oro will take hashirama's soul out of the reapers belly to the clone body at obitos lair and bring him to the field so that madara can meet his beloved hashirama again.



This is getting good.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is getting good.



I know... 

I'm just getting that unusual feeling that this week is going to be...


----------



## Hodensack (Nov 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Also I guess I have to cover all our bases so I predict Madara declares his love for Hashirama during a flashback to the valley of the end.



The flashback will probably show Madara blaming Hashirama for the death of his harem. His harem, including the ancestors of Rin and Sakura, was so big that it's kishi-justified that he acts like a spoiled brat even long after he died. The end.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict Madara acting like a boss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2012)

I seriously think the juubi  can extract bijuu chakra by touch, which means bee may die this chapter


----------



## bach (Nov 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I seriously think the juubi  can extract bijuu chakra by touch, which means bee may die this chapter



well, in that case naruto and kurama could save bee life with his chakra... like he didi with kakashi and gai...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 27, 2012)

Juubi repels the bijuudama with the "Eight Trigrams Vacuum Wall Palm" no jutsu.... and his eye turns to golden byakugan.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

Dat Byakugan....


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 27, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Juubi repels the bijuudama with the "Eight Trigrams Vacuum Wall Palm" no jutsu.... and his eye turns to golden byakugan.



Yes


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

You mock the Golden Byakugan now, but just you wait


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict that Juubi will do something fucked up against killer bee...then obito will be like "i really gave it too much conscience" and either Naruto or Kakashi will recognize the power used as a mangekyou sharingan/rinnegan power. Then Madara will start to explain what is the link between his eyes and the Juubi.


----------



## Leptirica (Nov 27, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I seriously think the juubi  can extract bijuu chakra by touch, which means bee may die this chapter



If Kishi does this, I'll forgive him the Rin thing.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 27, 2012)

there is no golden byakugan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2012)

Rac said:


> there is no golden byakugan.



Denial of it is denial of Hyuuga.Denial of Hyuuga = Manga Canon.


----------



## NW (Nov 27, 2012)

Mateush said:


> "That" jutsu does exist, period.


It's probably bijuu dama rasengan. Honestly though, if it DID exist, it would have appeared in chapter 608.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

Juubi will troll the good guys by making Kakashi eat Bee's Bijuu-dama that they were trying to hit Juubi with by redirecting it using Perfect Izanagi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

Chapter ends with KB dying. 

First part of the chapter cuts to something else, but probably not something any of us care about. Then we see the Juubi eat KB at the end.


----------



## Talis (Nov 27, 2012)

Juubi will make a handstand, Madara and Obito will fall in its anus.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tada! I got bored... 

[sp=This is guaranteed next chapter][/sp]

My paint Madara looks so wrong. Look at the hands...


----------



## Frosch (Nov 27, 2012)

The ten-tailed pineapple!

Just give it swirls and that'd be a sick Devil Fruit


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 27, 2012)

I actually prefer your Juubi over the real thing.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

^ Loool my Juubi has an eye problem. xD



Geijutsu said:


> *The ten-tailed pineapple!*



That'll be the chapter title for 611.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Nov 27, 2012)

Just hope it doesn't use its tail to block that bijuu dama, i wanna see what that sharingan can do.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Tada! I got bored...
> 
> [sp=This is guaranteed next chapter][/sp]
> 
> My paint Madara looks so wrong. Look at the hands...





Best chapter ever. You need to draw a squished little Naruto under its foot. Because it should happen.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 27, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> The ten-tailed pineapple!



Spongebob confirmed for FV


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> The ten-tailed pineapple!
> 
> Just give it swirls and that'd be a sick Devil Fruit



Ah!HA!Ewwwwwww!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Best chapter ever. You need to draw a squished little Naruto under its foot. Because it should happen.





Madara painted the Juubi's toenails.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Best chapter ever. You need to draw a squished little Naruto under its foot. Because it should happen.



No, it shouldn't.

Naruto solos.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict the Juubi's Sharingan blocking the Bijuu bomb.
Then Madara says something about the Sharingan being able to control Natural Energy like Sage Mode.
Sharingan gets another powerup and some of you guys here will
be


----------



## jboku (Nov 27, 2012)

*Prediction*

My Prediction:

Cover: Orichimaru lurking in the shadow of Sasuke
Title: The hidden shinobi world and it's secrets

Obito: Kuam... shi... *Looks to his right*

*You see a few Naruto's holding a large rasengans charging both him and Madara.*

* Madara and Tobi * both evade the attacks but the Juubi gets hit *

*Juubi looks pissed and pushes everyone away with his chakra alone*

Tobi: Kakashi, you idiot!  Do you know what you've done!
Madara: Why didn't you kill him earlier when you had the chance...
Tobi: ...

Madara: Well not like it matters to me, the moons eye plan was never my true plan anyways...
Tobi: *looks furious at Madara* but madara ignores him

Naruto: "What's going on?"..

Madara: You managed to seperate us from the Juubi quick enough before we could gain full control over it.  Now it's a mindless creature who will destroy the earth.

Tobi: You can control it Madara still with my help...
Madara: My use for you is done.  I will leave this beast to you..  I have some other more important matters to attend... *Madara dissapears*

* Scene change to Sasuke & Oro *

Sasuke: Here? I remember this place... I once followed you here.
Oro: I know... I believe you know two of the give members already too..
Sasuke: ???

*You see the Uchiha cat lady and the Ramen guy from Konoha as well as 3 silhouettes*

Sasuke: You?!? All this time!  Why didn't you ever tell me!  

*Sasuke activates his Sharingan in anger *

Silhouette 1: Someone who angers so quickly.. What a shame...

Sasuke: Shut up!!!.. *!!!*

*Sasuke's Sharingan fades and Sasukes falls to his knees *

Sasuke: What.. is this??? *Sasuke passes out*

Silhouette 1: Orochimaru, why did you bring him here?  he's still too young...

Orochimaru: I see you're still as senile as ever old man...

*Silhouette 1 walks out and you see his face*

Orochimaru: To think you've hardly aged after all this time.. shodai Hokage.

Shodai: I am no longer the hokage... I am just Hashirama. You better have a good reason you've come here... Last we spoke I told you ever to show your face here again...

Orochimaru: isn't it obvious?

Hashirama: Tch.. still the same as well I see... Very well then... But first there's something I want you to do...

Orochimaru: ?

Hashirama: Find out who followed you here.

Orochimaru: ?!?

*Scene outside shows a shadowy figure closing in on their position*

END


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> I predict the Juubi's Sharingan blocking the Bijuu bomb.
> Then Madara says something about the Sharingan being able to control Natural Energy like Sage Mode.
> Sharingan gets another powerup and some of you guys here will
> be



.........As much as that sounds plausible.I hope not.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol why not. He gave the Sharingan Izanami and perfect Susanoo.


----------



## blakk (Nov 27, 2012)

*Prediction:No way in hell*

that the hachibi will be successful with his attack vs the Juubi. the Juubi is Natural energy on a godlike level.  His speed and awareness of danger should be off the scale. i can only infer that the attack is against Madara and tobi, instead.  as johnny storm would say : Flame on!


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2012)

Control of Natural Energy?

No, just no. 







If anything, the Rinnegan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

This was in my homework. 

It's my new prediction. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *He is a wicked man, who comes to children* when they won't go to bed, and throws a handful of sand into *their eyes*, so that they *start out bleeding from their heads*. He *puts their eyes in a bag and carries them to the crescent moon to feed his own children*, who sit in the nest up there. They have crooked beaks like owls so that they can pick up the eyes of naughty human children.'






Madara and Obito, those wicked men who sneak up on children, make their eyes bleed, and collect eyeballs.

This week, they feed them to the moon.

And tengu in there for good measure.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> This was in my homework.
> 
> It's my new prediction.
> 
> ...


Dafuq?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2012)

why does everyone wants Bee to die?!?!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 27, 2012)

I think he's overdue for a death...


----------



## rac585 (Nov 27, 2012)

MS81 said:


> why does everyone wants Bee to die?!?!



it always seemed to me that bee was supposed to die a long time ago. but something changed kishimoto's mind.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 27, 2012)

MS81 said:


> why does everyone wants Bee to die?!?!



not me. i want bee to solo with samehada right now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Dafuq?



We're still waiting for an explanation for the eyeball collection.

Either Obito just has a creepy fetish or it has to do with the Juubi. Or maybe he just thought he sucked so bad he'd need to do Izanagi 300 times in 17 years.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We're still waiting for an explanation for the eyeball collection.
> 
> Either Obito just has a creepy fetish or it has to do with the Juubi. Or maybe he just thought he sucked so bad he'd need to do Izanagi 300 times in 17 years.


Firstly LOL. Secondly I think taking the eyeballs allowed Obito to accomplish many different things.

1. It gave him a store house of Sharingan to use for Izanagi.
2. He probably destroyed the Clan in the first place to weaken Konoha, taking the eyeballs would be an extension of that preventing anyone like Danzo from getting their hands on them.
3. As a back up he could always give them to his underlings to make them stronger. Maybe he would have transplanted some into the Zetsu if Kabuto hadn't offered his Edo Tensei troupes.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 27, 2012)

There's no way Obito took the eyeballs from the Uchiha massacre. It would retarded to think the Leaf would be okay with "Itachi" stealing all their eyeballs. It's not as if the Leaf doesn't already look retarded in many ways, but still. Danzo wouldn't have allowed it. He'd want MOAR to put in his arms (if the ones he had weren't from the massacre in the first place).


----------



## Ganta (Nov 27, 2012)

MS81 said:


> why does everyone wants Bee to die?!?!



Because his album was a flop


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Firstly LOL. Secondly I think taking the eyeballs allowed Obito to accomplish many different things.
> 
> 1. It gave him a store house of Sharingan to use for Izanagi.



Insecure Obito. 



> 2. He probably destroyed the Clan in the first place to weaken Konoha, taking the eyeballs would be an extension of that *preventing anyone like Danzo from getting their hands on them*.



That worked well. 



> 3. As a back up he could always give them to his underlings to make them stronger. Maybe he would have transplanted some into the Zetsu if Kabuto hadn't offered his Edo Tensei troupes.



Can't see him doing that.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

I predict Bee will rap his last words


----------



## Default (Nov 27, 2012)

What is this I dont even. Bee isn't goin' to die, Gai is gonna get plotchakra restored and kick Juubi's ass. Then Madara will summon Itachi, gg.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 27, 2012)

I think that last chapter's strategy was quite reckless, unless they have a trick that we dont know


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 27, 2012)

The more eyes Obito has, the more Rins he gets to see.

In any case. I'm expecting the Juubi to stomp Bee this chapter, I doubt he'll be eaten though. Kishi likes him too much for that.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like Kishi to demonstrate the Juubi's eye powers this chapter.

About Bee, I don't want him to die but I wouldn't mind if he did, I mean it's the juubi it should kill at least one person


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm calling it right now, Bee is going to get eaten, Juubi is going to lose all of its fat, and turn into its muscular form.

Kishi isn't going to make his readers put up with fat juubi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 27, 2012)

Mangaka don't seem to be against it. See; Mr Buu and Kid Buu
Long term theory that goes against all previous canon confirmed - final Juubi is as tall as Konohamaru


----------



## ed17 (Nov 27, 2012)

ueharakk said:


> I'm calling it right now, Bee is going to get eaten, Juubi is going to lose all of its fat, and turn into its muscular form.
> 
> Kishi isn't going to make his readers put up with fat juubi.



and then sasuke arrives, gives one of his potara earrings to naruto and do a fusion dance


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2012)

I want this chapter to switch to Oro.

HOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think Bee is gonna die.

Now, Madara and Obito want to kill Naruto & Co. not capture them. Meaning their time to capture and seal them in the Mazō is over.

A Complete Jūbi is not possible anymore.

Madara knew a Imperfect Jūbi would be enough for their purpose, that's why he wasn't going all out serious to capture Naruto & Bee.

Madara just wanted to test the Jūbi's power.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

MS81 said:


> why does everyone wants Bee to die?!?!



I don't..........I want meh rookies to show up!
They can't keep running forever!


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> The more eyes Obito has, the more Rins he gets to see.
> 
> In any case. I'm expecting the Juubi to stomp Bee this chapter, _*I doubt he'll be eaten though*_. Kishi likes him too much for that.



Lol at the mental image.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Insecure Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it did work pretty well. I mean Danzo had some Sharingan, but imagine if he had all the Sharingan of the Uchiha Clan he could have had a much longer Izanagi and spammed Izanagi much more freely.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Well it did work pretty well. I mean Danzo had some Sharingan, but imagine if he had all the Sharingan of the Uchiha Clan he could have had a much longer Izanagi and spammed Izanagi much more freely.



I just imagined a 70-year-old man ripping his shirt off macho-style and revealing sharinipples.

Thanks, Turrin. Fuck you.


----------



## Russo (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just imagined a 70-year-old man ripping his shirt off macho-style and revealing sharinipples.
> 
> Thanks, Turrin. Fuck you.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Nov 27, 2012)

No more  evil guy spoilers eh? Well that sucks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2012)

Juubi pretty be more impressive this chapter


----------



## Sarry (Nov 27, 2012)

More Naruto's trying to be a messiah again...spouting something about solving the world conflict by fighting and trying to kill people


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bee's money shot fails, team Naruto gets pushed back, team Sasuke arrives on the Boss Hawk.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 27, 2012)

When is the chapter out?


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2012)

Madara seals Juubi? Alliance appears? Switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru? Obito fights Kakashi and Sage Mode Naruto?

Pick one.



Hiko Seijurou said:


> When is the chapter out?



It's expected to come during its usual time - within the next few hours. None among us can give you an exact time. Feels as if a number of people ask this very question every week.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2012)

obito tries to send madara to his dimension but madara escape and show he also posses kamui or another  space-time jutsu and kills obito. cause he is madara  and anything is possible for him


----------



## ed17 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Bee's money shot fails, team Naruto gets pushed back, team Sasuke arrives on the Boss Hawk.



lol sasuke arrives? the alliance is sure slow as fu*k


----------



## Klue (Nov 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> obito tries to send madara to his dimension but madara escape and show he also posses kamui or another  space-time jutsu and kills obito. cause he is madara  and anything is possible for him



Of course, both of his eyes belong to Samsara.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We're still waiting for an explanation for the eyeball collection.
> 
> Either Obito just has a creepy fetish or it has to do with the Juubi. Or maybe he just thought he sucked so bad he'd need to do Izanagi 300 times in 17 years.



there is probably no other explanations other that because rin died and they used to make fun of him


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's expected to come during its usual time - within the next few hours. None among us can give you an exact time. Feels as if a number of people ask this very question every week.


There should be some sort of header/announcement showing when the chapter is out.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 27, 2012)

Oro finally revives the 4 Hokages.

Forum crashes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 27, 2012)

The alliance needs a GPS


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> There should be some sort of header/announcement showing when the chapter is out.



Dragonus Nesha always post a locked sticky thread in the Library every week. Probably the best you're going to get.

Don't see why an announcement is needed, though.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 28, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> I don't..........*I want meh rookies to show up*!
> They can't keep running forever!



You must want them to die instead.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> You must want them to die instead.



You know that's not what I mean........


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dragonus Nesha always post a locked sticky thread in the Library every week. Probably the best you're going to get.
> 
> Don't see why an announcement is needed, though.


To keep people from asking every week?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

would be cool if all the rest of the alliance died, for the lulz


i mean, kishi could always make juubi get TNJ'd and revive them 

i wanna see some alliance members bodies around the battlefield while the final battle happens , i wonder if kishi would be as accurate as he was with anko...


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> To keep people from asking every week?



How would an announcement prevent people from asking, when prediction thread posters ask before the chapter is released?

:sanji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> You must want them to die instead.





Need I say more?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

wonder if madara will ever explain how he gave nagato and when


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just imagined a 70-year-old man ripping his shirt off macho-style and revealing sharinipples.
> 
> Thanks, Turrin. Fuck you.


And now you have returned the favor


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Need I say more?


they are fighting...we see hinata's boobs on the right corner...


then blood...blood everywhere...then some pink hair...and a green eyeball...full of blood around...pls kishi


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if madara will ever explain how he gave nagato and when



How?

Transplant.

When?

Nagato was a kid.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> How?
> 
> Transplant.
> 
> ...



it is far fetched but i think it will involve madara being behind the destruction of the whirlpool village  and kidnapped nagato and nagatos whole life just being a genjutsu and his family being fake. or the kohona shinobie who killed his parents were zetsus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> And now you have returned the favor







Jeαnne said:


> they are fighting...we see hinata's boobs on the right corner...
> 
> 
> then blood...blood everywhere...then some pink hair...and a green eyeball...full of blood around...pls kishi



Just what this manga needs. Then Madara could perform some forbidden jutsu on them that prevents anyone from rezing them later on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just what this manga needs. Then Madara could perform some forbidden jutsu on them that prevents anyone from rezing them later on.


suddenly, we see akamaru running throught the battlefield...screaming, burning in amaterasu 



fuck LOL


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> suddenly, we see akamaru running throught the battlefield...screaming, burning in amaterasu
> 
> 
> 
> fuck LOL



AHAHA.

That's what Kiba gets for getting a dog and not an Uchiha ninja kitty.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> AHAHA.
> 
> That's what Kiba gets for getting a dog and not an Uchiha ninja kitty.


shino bugs...you are the next.



no, not the bugs , they are too useful and worthy, the bugs stay alive


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> suddenly, we see akamaru running throught the battlefield...screaming, burning in amaterasu
> 
> 
> 
> fuck LOL



thats inhumane poor dog it should be kiba instead of akamaru


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> thats inhumane poor dog it should be kiba instead of akamaru


i wanted to make it more dramatic , you know that akamaru's death would be more dramatic than kiba's


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> thats inhumane poor dog it should be kiba instead of akamaru



Did you just state that a human should die before a dog...


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> it is far fetched but i think it will involve madara being behind the destruction of the whirlpool village  and kidnapped nagato and nagatos whole life just being a genjutsu and his family being fake. or the kohona shinobie who killed his parents were zetsus.



How is it far fetched?

It's Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> How is it far fetched?
> 
> It's Madara.


i would say that its more likely than anything


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

No no, the bugs live.

Something needs to eat the corpses. I don't think the Juubi can get its head to the ground. It needs a neck.



Klue said:


> How is it far fetched?
> 
> It's Madara.



This, so much.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No no, the bugs live.
> 
> Something needs to eat the corpses. I don't think the Juubi can get its head to the ground. It needs a neck.
> 
> ...


too bad zetsu is gone, he would be in for a breakfast


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Need I say more?


So...tempted...to Madara-ify Mr.Burns....must...resist.


Also, seeing Madara just happily stroll through the whirlpool village using his scyth as a cane and whistling a showtune as he brutally murders everyone would be amazing. Do it Kishi!


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

You guys are underestimating the The Expendables K11


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No no, the bugs live.
> 
> Something needs to eat the corpses. I don't think the Juubi can get its head to the ground. It needs a neck.
> 
> ...



Juubi can simply create a neck for itself.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Well it did work pretty well. I mean Danzo had some Sharingan, but imagine if he had all the Sharingan of the Uchiha Clan he could have had a much longer Izanagi and spammed Izanagi much more freely.



He'd run out of chakra faster.
Danzo loses Chakra from casting/Releasing Izanagi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> How is it far fetched?
> 
> It's Madara.



true  nothing about madara is surprising even the thing he did in the video game cut scene in the last naruto game where he turned back times seems impossible. he could use it next chapter and it would not be surprising.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> He'd run out of chakra faster.
> Danzo loses Chakra from casting/Releasing Izanagi.



Now imagine Sharingan(+) Danzou in his prime.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Did you just state that a human should die before a dog...



just kiba


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

> そんな突っ込みサスケが大 ...



..........


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ..........


what?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ..........


I KNEW IT! JEANNE IS KISHI. I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what?



Oh, you know. 



Menacing Eyes said:


> So...tempted...to Madara-ify Mr.Burns....must...resist.
> 
> 
> Also, seeing Madara just happily stroll through the whirlpool village using his scyth as a cane and whistling a showtune as he brutally murders everyone would be amazing. Do it Kishi!



Like Loki walking down the stairs and smashing that guy's face in in Avengers?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

Such large thrusting Sasuke...

How interesting.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> > そんな突っ込みサスケが大 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ..........



Translate it, Pika.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

what


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what?



Something about Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, troll spoiler.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

what is this from? was not even posted


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Translate it, Pika.



Sasuke's thrusting something large.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ..........
> 
> Sasuke's thrusting something large.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

somebody thrusting Sasuke? i hope its not Orochimaru 


edit: jk, i hope it is


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> How would an announcement prevent people from asking, when prediction thread posters ask before the chapter is released?
> 
> :sanji


By announcing that there will be an announcement.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what is this from? was not even posted



I'd get banned if I posted the link.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd get banned if I posted the link.


now thats interesting


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> By announcing that there will be an announcement.



The moment the chapter appears, people begin creating threads. 

Besides, I thought those asking were looking for an exact time - not an, "I'll notify you once that time arrives."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> now thats interesting



Isn't it though? 

I cut out a few key words.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Isn't it though?
> 
> I cut out a few key words.


WY U DO DIS?? U R KILLIN MEEEEEH



vm explanation please 


edit: fuck you i was already turning the pc off to sleep


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> WY U DO DIS?? U R KILLIN MEEEEEH
> 
> 
> 
> vm explanation please



Well, you wanted Orochimaru to be involved and he's not, so I didn't want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well, you wanted Orochimaru to be involved and he's not, so I didn't want to hurt your feelings.


well son, im disappoint


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeanne, you're pro-Orochimaru?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Jeanne, you're pro-Orochimaru?


im pro OroSasu 

edit: dont worry, im pro MadaSasu too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im pro OroSasu
> 
> edit: dont worry, im pro MadaSasu too



He was the other part of the sentence. 

Edit: Flying Susano'os getting it on!?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> The moment the chapter appears, people begin creating threads.
> 
> Besides, I thought those asking were looking for an exact time - not an, "I'll notify you once that time arrives."


You would think the chapters and scans would be released at/around a fixed time, though.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 28, 2012)

Jaja, the spoiler says that Sasuke's a big idiot, or something like that.


Mmmmm...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was the other part of the sentence.
> 
> Edit: Flying Susano'os getting it on!?


they can do it in the air, uchiha style


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im pro OroSasu



Sorry I asked.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> Jaja, the spoiler says that Sasuke's a big idiot, or something like that.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...


but this is not a spoiler, its a fact...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> they can do it in the air, uchiha style



Best prediction possible. 



Azaleia said:


> Jaja, the spoiler says that Sasuke's a big idiot, or something like that.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...



Who told you it was a spoiler?  As Jeanne said, it's just a fact.

And your Google-translate cut/paste skills fail.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> You would think the chapters and scans would be released at/around a fixed time, though.



At no point, were they ever released at a fixed time. :sanji

They're fan subs, not professional scans.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 28, 2012)

so it seems like juubi gets stronger after absorbing the hachibi's bijuudama chakra, that is just like nagato...interesting


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Best prediction possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think she actually knows japanese


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess we know what only Orochimaru was capable of doing thanks to that "spoiler" lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

lol Cheeka, fuck you for making me think that this chapter would have some sauce, fuck you 

i was almost falling asleep already and you made me wake up again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so it seems like juubi gets stronger after absorbing the hachibi's bijuudama chakra, that is just like nagato...interesting



I hate it when people make predictions as if they'd just read a spoiler. 

Would make sense though. Eat it, Juubi! Eat it.



Jeαnne said:


> lol Cheeka, *fuck you* for making me think that this chapter would have some sauce, fuck you
> 
> i was almost falling asleep already and you made me wake up again



You're free to whenever you like.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hate it when people make predictions as if they'd just read a spoiler.
> 
> Would make sense though. Eat it, Juubi! Eat it.
> 
> ...


if you keep this up we will have to get a room 



Btw, i doubt that Kishi will switch now, he had better opportunities before and didnt...


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still learning, so it's normal to fail like this.

Translating with Google from jp...Oh God xD!

Ok, nevermind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> I'm still learning, so it's normal to fail like this.
> 
> Translating with Google from jp...Oh God xD!
> 
> Ok, nevermind.


its from some MadaSasu porn fic


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh you guys


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if you keep this up we will have to get a room
> 
> 
> 
> B4, i doubt that Kishi will switch now, he had better opportunities before and didnt...



 As usual.

He might switch to the rookies, unfortunately. He has to, eventually.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> As usual.
> 
> He might switch to the rookies, unfortunately. He has to, eventually.


i wouldnt mind if its to show them getting hit by bijuudamas


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wouldnt mind if its to show them getting hit by bijuudamas



I'd love it.

But naw. We'll probably get like 12 pages of them looking around and saying "What are all those explosions!? What is that bigass monster up ahead!? Should we run towards it!?"


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd love it.
> 
> But naw. We'll probably get like 12 pages of them looking around and saying "What are all those explosions!? What is that bigass monster up ahead!? Should we run towards it!?"


then they will be like "Naruto, you teached me to never give up and believe myself!"

they will run towards the battle...and die

fuck yeah


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> then they will be like "Naruto, you teached me to never give up and believe myself!"
> 
> they will run towards the battle...and die
> 
> fuck yeah



In the end, only Shino survives, because he was like "Wait. Naruto couldn't even remember my name. Fuck if I help him."


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

As soon as they see that Juubi, they're gonna dip


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> In the end, only Shino survives, because he was like "Wait. Naruto couldn't even remember my name. Fuck if I help him."


dat shino 


either way, im going to sleep. I am already automatically disappointed with the chapter since it will most likely lack sauce. I blame you.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

I wouldn't expect Sasuke until this fight ends and Madara walks off.



Jeαnne said:


> dat shino
> 
> 
> either way, im going to sleep. I am already automatically disappointed with the chapter since it will most likely lack sauce. I blame you.



AHAHAHAHAHA. Good night


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

What Kishi needs to do is get this fight over with.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wouldn't expect Sasuke until this fight ends and Madara walks off.
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHA. Good night



nighto  <3




Klue said:


> What Kishi needs to do is get this fight over with.



exacly, its already a clusterfuck


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 28, 2012)

*Cries* I want team Taka back now!!!!!!!!!*cries uncontrollably* I need story development. Not 20 bijuu bombs in two pages.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

Flattersuke arrives.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 28, 2012)

since the chapter has decided to be an asshole and not come out early, im going to sleep

see you at 7 AM


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol I bet we see at least 5 bijuu bombs


----------



## DHxCohaco (Nov 28, 2012)

> Lol I bet we see at least 5 bijuu bombs


sure  
but i want to see the powers of juubi's eyeball


----------



## TheCardinalRule (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn it, no early chapter, huh?


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

The Juubi's eye will unleash a Sero.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Nov 28, 2012)

we got early release last week so it's alright i guess .... 
we don't have early chapters every week  


> The Juubi's eye will unleash a Sero.


nah i won't some timehax, OPgenjustu , all rinnegan abilities but ameliored ....


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 28, 2012)

No spoilers nor early chapter 

Time to sleep.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 28, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> The Juubi's eye will unleash a Sero.



Nah, Juubi's an Ulqiuorra fanboy. He's all about that Lanza del Relampago.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Nov 28, 2012)

his beam style BB is a super cero already 
i want some HAX 
not BOOM big cool explosions 
but some country level BBs won't hurt


----------



## lo0p (Nov 28, 2012)

B's point-blank bijuu bomb destroys the Juubi, Tobi, and Madara. 

The End.

Naruto.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Bleach got spoilers already...keep it in your pants boys


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

lo0p said:


> B's point-blank bijuu bomb destroys the Juubi, Tobi, and Madara.
> 
> The End.
> 
> Naruto.



lols if this happens
i know it won't, but this was still great.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Bleach got spoilers already...keep it in your pants boys



link to bleach spoilers?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2012)

kasnjsbajdsabd!!!!!!!!!!!!

Resisting this sleep is in-human.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> kasnjsbajdsabd!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Resisting this sleep is in-human.



I know that feel. I feel like if I go, it will come out right after I leave.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

griaule said:


> link to bleach spoilers?




They brought back those guys


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> They brought back those guys



Don't spoil it. I spoil Naruto because I like it more. I like being surprised by Bleach chapters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

I do hope that Neji and/or Hinata appear this chapter. The Byakugan is like Kishi's cat in the bag. It's one of the last things left that could really spice this battle up.

Speaking of which, I'd hate for the Juubi to be defeated by Shikamaru's shadow jutsu.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> They brought back Fullbringers



seriously hoping that's not legit even though it probably is.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, fixed the spoilers lol


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

So I herd that Ichigo is going to solo Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I do hope that Neji and/or Hinata appear this chapter. The Byakugan is like Kishi's cat in the bag. It's one of the last things left that could really spice this battle up.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd hate for the Juubi to be defeated by Shikamaru's shadow jutsu.



Byakugan can spice up a chapter, interesting.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I do hope that Neji and/or Hinata appear this chapter. The Byakugan is like Kishi's cat in the bag. It's one of the last things left that could really spice this battle up.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd hate for the Juubi to be defeated by Shikamaru's shadow jutsu.



I'm just hoping SOMEBODY appears outside of the current fight. I'd like to see the results of the 8-tails' attack on the 10-tails, but I'd also like to see either the alliance or Taka.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Byakugan can spice up a chapter, interesting.


Yeah I know. Hardly any of the other rookies would come in useful. I'd love for Neji to tag-team with Naruto.





griaule said:


> I'm just hoping SOMEBODY appears outside of the current fight. I'd like to see the results of the 8-tails' attack on the 10-tails, but I'd also like to see either the alliance or Taka.


And the kages too.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuck Bleach if that spoiler is real.......Smh. Come on Sasuke. We need Info on Taka. Enough with this OP DBZ fight bull shit.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Byakugan can spice up a chapter, interesting.



Kick it up a notch!!!


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So I herd that Ichigo is going to solo Juubi.



Him and Naruto will create The Final Rasengan. They both lose their shinigami/ninja powers





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm always amazed that anyone wants to see the rookies at this point.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So I herd that Ichigo is going to solo Juubi.


We should never underestimate Kubo's level of trolling


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Juubi is going to eat Obito. Mark my words.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So I herd that Ichigo is going to solo Juubi.


I heard he's secretly an Uchiha on top of being a Shingami, Hollow, Quincy, & SS King.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Him and Naruto will create The Final Rasengan. They both lose their shinigami/ninja powers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt it. Mangaka seem to copy from each other all the time.

btw I think Klue was being sarcastic about the Byakugan. 






PikaCheeka said:


> I'm always amazed that anyone wants to see the rookies at this point.


Well the match is getting a bit tedious and and dry now so... 





adee said:


> We should never underestimate Kubo's level of trolling


It can break the fourth wall! 





Turrin said:


> I heard he's secretly an Uchiha on top of being a Shingami, Hollow, Quincy, & SS King.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I heard he's secretly an Uchiha on top of being a Shingami, Hollow, Quincy, & SS King.



And a Saiyan.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I heard he's secretly an Uchiha on top of being a Shingami, Hollow, Quincy, & SS King.



Don't forget Super Saiyan.


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I do hope that Neji and/or Hinata appear this chapter. The Byakugan is like Kishi's cat in the bag. It's one of the last things left that could really spice this battle up.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd hate for the Juubi to be defeated by Shikamaru's shadow jutsu.



kishi ain't smooth enough to pull that off


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

starr said:


> kishi ain't smooth enough to pull that off


Yeah, he probably put the rookies there just to keep us reading, thinking that they might turn up when they won't. 

Thankfully Kishi is a nice guy and wouldn't do something like that, right?


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm always amazed that anyone wants to see the rookies at this point.


The rookies are classic and a lot of them still have devoted fans. What's wrong with wanting to see your favorite character? They deserve it at this point.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 28, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> The rookies are classic and a lot of them still have devoted fans. What's wrong with wanting to see your favorite character? They deserve it at this point.



They'd serve no purpose other than to distract Naruto.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Chapter must be so bad that they aren't sharing any spoilers  lmaooooo


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yeah, he probably put the rookies there just to keep us reading, thinking that they might turn up when they won't.
> 
> Thankfully Kishi is a nice guy and wouldn't do something like that, right?



Kishi =  ?


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 28, 2012)

Soon the trollers will be screaming. "Chapters Out" But i hope this chapter is epic. To get me over the The Troll King that is Kubo Tite


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> The rookies are classic and a lot of them still have devoted fans. What's wrong with wanting to see your favorite character? They deserve it at this point.



Nothing is wrong. They're just completely useless by now. What could they do against the juubi? 

If they appear they're just going to be Naruto cheerleaders, a further detriment to their characters.


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Soon the trollers will be screaming. "Chapters Out" But i hope this chapter is epic. To get me over the The Troll King that is Kubo Tite


Bad writing isn't trolling.


----------



## SonicTron (Nov 28, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> The rookies are classic and a lot of them still have devoted fans. What's wrong with wanting to see your favorite character? They deserve it at this point.



Deserve what?  They're god damn comic book characters, and virtually powerless ones to boot.  They have no place in the battle of omnipotent beings.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 28, 2012)

It's a pity we're not getting spoilers lately :/
There was always much more fun with them


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Deserve what?  They're god damn comic book characters, and virtually powerless ones to boot.  They have no place in the battle of omnipotent beings.


I mean their fans deserve to see them. Real people.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> It's a pity we're not getting spoilers lately :/
> There was always much more fun with them



Is Evil on strike?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

Since we have no spoilers, it's probably a boring chapter....



...or not


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

griaule said:


> Is Evil on strike?



Evil comes and goes. S/he has never been consistent.

There are a few times a year when s/he appears, gives spoilers for maybe 2-3 weeks, then vanishes again.

I'm not sure if they have spoilers all year but don't always post them, or if they only get them sometimes through a friend. Although the only time they posted spoilers this year was for Tobito, and they're a big Tobito fan, so I'm inclined to say that they at least have access to spoilers more often than we get them (they could have a friend who only gives spoilers when they know Evil will be interested though). 



/off-topic.


----------



## Monna (Nov 28, 2012)

Evil is just... evil.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Juubi tanks Bee's cumshotbijuudama 

One shots Bee and absorbs him

Juubi becomes the first jinchuuriki, formed as a humanoid

One shots Mads and Stupidito

Lets begin with the Moons Eye Plan


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see Naruto defeat the Juubi with a base Rasengan.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 28, 2012)

Evil's attendance, much like a woman's heart, is like an autumn sky.


----------



## griaule (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Evil comes and goes. S/he has never been consistent.
> 
> There are a few times a year when s/he appears, gives spoilers for maybe 2-3 weeks, then vanishes again.
> 
> ...



I was assuming Evil lived in Japan and got the chapter as soon as it comes out. Or perhaps, s/he has connections with kishi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

_"Suiton.Doton. Katon. Raiton. Fuuton. Long ago, the five nations lived together in harmony. Then, everything changed when Kishimoto attacked. Only the Evil, master of all trolls, could stop him, but when the world needed him most, he vanished."_


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Juubi tanks Bee's cumshotbijuudama
> 
> One shots Bee and absorbs him
> 
> ...



Wait!WHAT?!


----------



## Kek (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be surprised if anyone is suprised by Bee's moneyshot doing diddly-squat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Only Naruto is allowed to do anything to directly affect the Juubi. True facts.



griaule said:


> I was assuming Evil lived in Japan and got the chapter as soon as it comes out. Or perhaps, s/he has connections with kishi.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoilers and scans come 5 days before the chapter's official release in Japan. If the two things actually coincided, we would never have to worry about where our spoilers were coming from because there are a decent amount of people on this website who live in Japan.

I doubt they have connections with Kishi himself (it's possible, but I feel like anyone who personally knows the author wouldn't promote and encourage piracy of their work). Likely someone in the industry or just someone who knows how to get the mag early, like most spoiler providers.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Kek said:


> I'll be surprised if anyone is suprised by Bee's moneyshot doing diddly-squat.



If the Juubi twitches, money shot, successful.


----------



## Agony (Nov 28, 2012)

i miss evil.where are u?come out and give me ma spoilerss


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 28, 2012)

Evil used to post spoilers back in 2004 that he found on Japanese yahoo forums. That's what he said. I always tried to find out where he got them and then I found 2ch from google searches and shared the link. Evil who found the spoilers on a Japanese website and doesnt even share the link. So you should kiss his black ass. Lets search google and find the same Japanese site that he finds the spoilers on!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Evil used to post spoilers back in 2004 that he found on Japanese yahoo forums. That's what he said. I always tried to find out where he got them and then I found 2ch from google searches and shared the link. Evil who found the spoilers on a Japanese website and doesnt even share the link. So you should kiss his black ass. Lets search google and find the same Japanese site that he finds the spoilers on!!



^
I'd be pretty surprised if he found a spoiler site that nobody on 2ch, nf, mp, om, or any other forum doesn't know about. You know how fast spoilers get reposted and spammed around. Even if some little fanart site somewhere was posting spoilers and he found it, I can't imagine nobody else would have discovered it by now.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

Omg!!!

I actually managed to wake up on a wednesday morning without the chapter being released!!! 

---------------

Also reposting this for those who missed it.



CA182 said:


> Tada! I got bored...
> 
> [sp=This is guaranteed next chapter][/sp]
> 
> My paint Madara looks so wrong. Look at the hands...



---------------

And if anyone here has any time to waste could you *Click the giant red link in my sig and vote in the poll?* 
(Just know that I would heavily prefer you people to vote Lucy and my _thanks_ would go to them... )


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

God dammit I'm leaving for school.This means chapter will be out within an hour.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 28, 2012)

It's a Japanese spoiler site that posts clues
Evil copies the clues from there then posts them here
If we collect Evil's old spoilers we could do google searches for the archives of the old spoilers 
Then we could find his source
Then we won't need to wait for his bitch ass to get out of bed and share

Evil - I will defeat your spoiler hoarding ass for a second time in history!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> They'd serve no purpose other than to distract Naruto.



Only if the females lose their jackets/tops/clothing and flashes their goods at Naruto. Might cause an instant win if Madara and Obito get distracted too...lol...j/k


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Sci-Fi said:


> Only if the females lose their jackets/tops/clothing and flashes their goods at Naruto. Might cause an instant win if Madara and Obito get distracted too...lol...j/k



Obito only likes 13-year-old girls and Madara's flaming gay.

I don't think that would work very well.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 28, 2012)

Sci-Fi said:


> Only if the females lose their jackets/tops/clothing and flashes their goods at Naruto. Might cause an instant win if Madara and Obito get distracted too...lol...j/k



Nope. One is clearly gay and the other one has one target sexuality so won't work


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm awake and still no chapter it might be really good..or Kishi just forgot this week

And please no rookies, I don't care about them anymore


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope this week's spoilers are as insane as Bleach's.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

No spoilers equals boring chapter though


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

Madara: "But the way Obito.. isnt it time to show your real identity? I think your shity flashback and butthurt failed pretty much."

Tobi: "Okay.." Tobi moves his hand to his face and changes face.

Tobi: "Is this better?" 

Konoha team: "What the.. fuck?"

Tobi is revealed to be a Zetsuclone with Madaras and Hashiramas soul.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> No spoilers equals boring chapter though



When was the last time we received spoilers?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> When was the last time we received spoilers?



Legends say we one recieved the rumours of god over a year ago...

--------

Off topic 

Click sig link below...


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Legends say we one recieved the rumours of god over a year ago...



No Way. Get Out! :sanji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Madara: "But the way Obito.. isnt it time to show your real identity? I think your shity flashback and butthurt failed pretty much."
> 
> Tobi: "Okay.." Tobi moves his hand to his face and changes face.
> 
> ...



He's already a Hashirama/Madara lovechild.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

A long time ago  but what I meant was late ass spoilers mean boring chapter


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope this chapter is better than One Piece's


----------



## Parachute (Nov 28, 2012)

where's the chapter? This is ridiculous.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

...LOL I just saw bleach's spoilers. 

Naruto better have a twist this week cause bleach is going stratospheric with it's story.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...LOL I just saw bleach's spoilers.
> 
> Naruto better have a twist this week cause bleach is going stratospheric with it's story.



I don't even know where Kubo is going with Bleach anymore.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing is wrong. They're just completely useless by now. What could they do against the juubi?
> 
> If they appear they're just going to be Naruto cheerleaders, a further detriment to their characters.



Shika would have been the one true bomb if it weren't for stupid Kishi


----------



## rac585 (Nov 28, 2012)

i miss fake spoilers such as zetsu and tobi riding in on a tank to deliver sasuke itachi's eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

It's       out.

Sandaime Raikage


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^Loool fuck I was enjoying this thread too.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 28, 2012)

*Alright....*

This chapter had its cheesy "Power Rangers assemble!" moments. But that last double page spread was pretty badass.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

YESSS ROOKIES!!!!


----------



## hussamb (Nov 28, 2012)

i did not get this chapter....


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone prepare, for the strongest Rasengan. JuubiSage's amazing Final Rasengan edit, shall become reality.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2012)

kazekiri?



Oh god, the troll culture has overtaken this world. 21st century is going to be known as the century of trollism


----------



## Kakui Lee (Nov 28, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 28, 2012)

and just like the power rangers, they suck and take imaginary hits and are basically fodder without their zords......

alliance assembled....target practice for the juubi.......


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 28, 2012)

I have to admit, that last panel was pretty epic.

But now the Juubi could blow them to hell, but he won't.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

I just read a manga were one of the characters cut an island in half.


Fuck the Juubi. 






*runs*


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

*Epic entree*

Have to say, I had goosebumps when the K11 arrived at the battlefield (NaruHina someone?), very well entree. First time ever during a manga I had goosebumps while reading so. 

Now we can see next chapters some Juubi rampage. 

Very good chapter today!


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Nov 28, 2012)

*Have practically stopped reading this manga...quality is down.*

I have to say this has practically started for me personally since since Danzo died approximately. I have had 0 urge to read this manga anymore and it's gotten to the point where I am reading something totally different in quality to pre time skip days when Ninja...were similiar to well..ninja. 

Now it's all about pokemon battles and I skim through pages of this manga out of habit. Bleach even in it's last days has come on so strong and is much more interesting imo. Maybe I have just changed but Naruto has lost it's luster for me.

The tough part about this is that I dont think Kishi could ever fix this manga for me at this point. It seems in ruins and completely without identity anymore that no amount of feel good pages could make me enjoy the ending of this story.


----------



## MangaNerdJapanMNJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, no hating in this topic.


----------



## NW (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool story bro. 

And why's this in the Telegrams? Shouldn't life stories irrelevant to the current chap go somewhere else?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Have to say, I had goosebumps when the K11 arrived at the battlefield (NaruHina someone?), very well entree. *First time ever during a manga I had goosebumps while reading so.*
> 
> Now we can see next chapters some Juubi rampage.
> 
> Very good chapter today!



                        .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 28, 2012)

And this is revelant to the last chapter because ?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

this manga was never about ninja this should have been figured out when we learned about a huge fox was sealed in a boy.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

What about people not giving a shit about the ten tails?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 28, 2012)

This manga has been shit for about seven years now ...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah,I liked that scene too.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't get it why some people here on NarutoForums read a chapter just to rage about it. 

I, and probably 90 procent of the readers, are very happy with this chapter. Finally the K11 arrived and Kishi did that well with a very nice entree.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ever since chapter 599, my hype for this manga have changed.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 28, 2012)

Read One Piece.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 28, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I don't get it why some people here on NarutoForums read a chapter just to rage about it.
> 
> I, and probably 90 procent of the readers, are very happy with this chapter. Finally the K11 arrived and Kishi did that well with a very nice entree.


 
^ Don't bother too much.
Just don't let them ruin your fun...or use the ignore list


----------



## WZRD (Nov 28, 2012)

Entr?e as in food? Kidding, it was a nice scene.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> this manga was never about ninja this should have been figured out when we learned about a huge fox was sealed in a boy.



Well back then i just thought they are some kind of natural phenomens..


----------



## minoade (Nov 28, 2012)

I loved this chapter, made me feel like part 1 naruto and everything is getting epic.

Did anyone ever think that the entire shinobi alliance along with konoha 11 and masters, would be standing in front of Obito? On the Juubi?

Imagine if Sasuke and Orochimaru pops in, it would be even more epic.

I think it is getting really interesting


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

Here comes the cheerleader squad ready to provide support for the main hero.

NA-RU-TO! NA-RU-TO! NA-RU-TO! NA-RU-TO! NA-RU-TO!


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

They came from outer space.


----------



## Russo (Nov 28, 2012)

its bad because juubi would just have an easy job kill a bunch of people and since k11 is there, we know kish wont do it, so we are missing the fight of the big boys... not to mention madara could drop 2 meteors and he wont do it.... its retard...


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 28, 2012)

WZRD said:


> Entr?e as in food?


yeah, coz they'll be eaten by the juubi afterwards 

on-topic: i like this chap. people are saying it's hiashi though not neji got me confused... and can anyone give light to what ino was saying about the entrance or something? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

Escargon said:


> They came from outer space.



Just a few and they came from the mountains or something I guess... All the others came like you wanted.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 28, 2012)

_Kimimaro_ said:


> I have to say this has practically started for me personally since since Danzo died approximately. I have had 0 urge to read this manga anymore and it's gotten to the point where I am reading something totally different in quality to pre time skip days when Ninja...were similiar to well..ninja.
> 
> Now it's all about pokemon battles and I skim through pages of this manga out of habit. Bleach even in it's last days has come on so strong and is much more interesting imo. Maybe I have just changed but Naruto has lost it's luster for me.
> 
> The tough part about this is that I dont think Kishi could ever fix this manga for me at this point. It seems in ruins and completely without identity anymore that no amount of feel good pages could make me enjoy the ending of this story.



Bye bye? The exit is at the left door.


----------



## Summers (Nov 28, 2012)

Given the pattern with these comments I guess I should say....See back here very soon?


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

No bad feelings for this Manga, I still think it's OK but the pace is too than slow.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 28, 2012)

Ever since Nagato commited Suicide this manga became shit!

I still remember the goosebump feeling I get after reading ch430 when Pain crushed Konoha!


----------



## Drums (Nov 28, 2012)

Why would Kishi fix it for _you_? There are probably many others who like how the manga currently is, believe it or not.
I dont get it why people feel the need to make a thread when they want to stop reading the manga. Is it really that big of a deal? Just go read something else that you enjoy. This kind of threads is so annoying. Noone cares.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 28, 2012)

It started for you when a shitty character like Danzo died? That tells a lot about you and your ability of appreciation.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 28, 2012)

_Kimimaro_ said:


> I have to say this has practically started for me personally since since Danzo died approximately. I have had 0 urge to read this manga anymore and it's gotten to the point where I am reading something totally different in quality to pre time skip days when Ninja...were similiar to well..ninja.
> 
> Now it's all about pokemon battles and I skim through pages of this manga out of habit. *Bleach even in it's last days has come on so strong and is much more interesting imo.* Maybe I have just changed but Naruto has lost it's luster for me.
> 
> The tough part about this is that I dont think Kishi could ever fix this manga for me at this point. It seems in ruins and completely without identity anymore that no amount of feel good pages could make me enjoy the ending of this story.



Well, since you obviously never understood what Naruto was all about I'd say you should quit reading. Especially if you actually like Bleach. Naruto clearly is the wrong type of manga for you.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

imo it just needs more chapters on the calibre of Sasuke vs Itachi. Action-packed yet filled philosophizing at the same time.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2012)

oprisco said:


> It started for you when a shitty character like Danzo died? That tells a lot about you and your ability of appreciation.



To tell you the truth after Danzo died i only read this manga to see who Tobi really is..

Now im reading this manga to see what the scroll contains.

Kishi and his plan b's.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

And finally the Samoerai are back.  Ninja's can relax now.


----------



## Summers (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL,bleach? Nothing happens.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

Many trollers, ragers and emo's today.

I do not agree with OP, not at all. Naruto remains, together with Berserk, my most favorite anime (just love it and can't wait till next chapters). Followed by Hunter x Hunter, Death Note and One Piece.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Since this OP has been repeated a million times, i'll keep repeating that I love this manga. 

Do you see me going around every week making threads about my liking of it?


----------



## Mathias124 (Nov 28, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Since this OP has been repeated a million times, i'll keep repeating that I love this manga.
> 
> Do you see me going around every week making threads about my liking of it?



What is there to like?

A very boring and predictable plot?

A war arc that is no war?

Villians with a luckluster plan?

Fights filled with PIS to the point where you're about to vomit?


This manga ended after Sasori's death, up until that point it may have been some of the best i have ever read, but the current chapters are just embarrasing.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 28, 2012)

As I said, Reinforcement arrive when the plot call it


----------



## takL (Nov 28, 2012)

whatthe hell is "kazekiri no jutsu no justu"? everyone at 2ch is wondering. i know its just a minor error but they think its either the full name of the jutsu or naruto means "kazekiri no jutsu is not a jutsu..."
some has even started a theory that the jutsu is not actually a jutsu but peoples strong will power or something.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

takL said:


> i know. but its fun u know.
> another amazing theory is that naruto says "kazekiri no jutsu!!" "...an*o(= that) jutsu!!*"



I back this theory! 

I'm gonna ignore the question of how Naruto learnt a wind jutsu before his wind training though.


----------



## takL (Nov 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I back this theory!
> 
> I'm gonna ignore the question of how Naruto learnt a wind jutsu before his wind training though.


hahaha 

i just saw the other scan and altho the trans are different they are supporting the "no jutsu=its not really a jutsu" theory!


----------



## AlphaReaver (Nov 28, 2012)

*Greatness!*

What a GREAT chapter!

Naruto pushed Kakashi in an Obito Parallel (I thought Kakashi would be the pusher) & it's started Obito's conversion. Naruto remains ever firm.

Dat Juubi Finger Flick! (It reminds me of KCM Naruto's Finger FRS)

Madara was talkin that bullshit & obviously opening himself to gettin Trolled. The irony is that he's mocking a technique from a scroll that his rival wrote, lmao. So basically Naruto read the "How To Beat Madara, Memoirs Of Hashirama" scroll.

I love how everybody is doubting Kage Bunshin & Naruto gets it ready anyways. It was reminiscent of those Epic Part 1 Fights when he'd take a beating & smile & activate that seal & force his way to victory. I believe Kage Bunshin is THE representation of Naruto's Determination. You knock him down 1,000 Times & he stands 1,001. The enemies get bored & sleep on him, but he manages to continue until he finds a path to victory. With no Kyuubi & no Sage Mode, we can finally see an Unrestricted Tajuu Kage Bunshin. I can jonestly see him making an army of Kage Bunshin equivalent in number to the current Shinobi Alliance. It will show he equals the Shinobi World & can thus Balance the progress & it shows he can match the Zetsu army.

Dat Kyuubi Sage Mode Meditation! Look at Dem Tails!

Look the Villains taunting Naruto & look at Obito tryna bribe him with Hokageship in the Matrix.

Naruto's team is collapsing & Naruto is still standing, ready to Solo.

Dat Ninja Alliance Arrives!! Man, Naruto has assembled the strongest army in history. Greater than Senju, Greater than Uchiha, it even includes Samurai. Senju & Uchiha made 1 Village, Naruto has 5 Villages + Iron Country + 2 Bijuu. All he needs is the 4kage(Tsunade will die & he'll fill her spot.) This moment of Naruto standing against the forces that stood against Rikudo, Hashirama & Minato, while having the Shinobi behind him is SO fuckin Epic. I love it. I was truly pleased by this chapter.

Good Job Kishimoto & Thank You for this manga.

What are your thoughts guys?? Anything you really love? Anything you hate?


----------



## Danzio (Nov 28, 2012)

Good post, but prepare yourself for  a lot of whining and name-calling.

Madara is clearly setting himself up for a future kage bunshin feint, he used the same taunting tactics against Tsunade, who he called  weak. Then the next week he praised her and took back his words.

Not even Kakuzu, a man who lived for a long, long time who had ton of experience could escape the  gennin technique lol.


Konoha 12 arrival means we will see ton of new feats and awareness of how much they each learned off-panel.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2012)

yo i just want somebody to fucking die already


----------



## Danzio (Nov 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yo i just want somebody to fucking die already



Bee (although i like him) is still my pick. Tsunade is another obvious option since  she just sacrificed her own chances of survival by healing the other kages,she had go down as a hero and make room for Naruto.

But, if Madara can't kill somone important he will forever be a joke regardless of his many power ups.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 28, 2012)

So it's now what, 3 on Everybody that didn't die?

Why do I feel like we're going to see just of bunch of bodies fly through the air at some point.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yo i just want somebody to fucking die already



I am wondering what's going on with Yamato?


----------



## AlphaReaver (Nov 28, 2012)

Danzio said:


> Good post, but prepare yourself for  a lot of whining and name-calling.
> 
> Madara is clearly setting himself up for a future kage bunshin feint, he used the same taunting tactics against Tsunade, who he called  weak. Then the next week he praised her and took back his words.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Yea Madara foreshadowed it with, "That's another Kage Bunshin?" Yup, he's already been given him props, to slack now is a BIG mistake. Ask Pain.

Funny thing is, Kakazu is in the same room as Madara in the "Shodai whooped my ass" veteran's home. & KB is actually a Jonin technique if I remember correctly. Even Madara is aware of it's status as a Kinjutsu, so I'd have to say that it's pretty infamous, despite the underestimation of it.

Yup! & we get to see them & the alliance acknowledge Naruto as Leader of the Shinobi. They will also learn to respect the Bijuu. It's the perfect time for the world to change.

& People will probably start droppin like flies now. I predict that there will be 4 Deaths of  Named Characters. Many will get injured as well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto assembled the greatest army? That was the Kages bro.

At least Naruto wanted to die on his feet unlike failsters and b, I give him props for that.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Nov 28, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Naruto assembled the greatest army? That was the Kages bro.
> 
> At least Naruto wanted to die on his feet unlike failsters and b, I give him props for that.



LMAO the only reason the army exist is for Naruto & Killerbee.

Did the army gather to him?

Did the army protect him?

Is the strongest force of the army?

Is he leading the army?

Yea, I think that makes it Naruto's Army. I think we know he's an Unofficial Kage by now


----------



## Danzio (Nov 28, 2012)

AlphaReaver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yea Madara foreshadowed it with, "That's another Kage Bunshin?" Yup, he's already been given him props, to slack now is a BIG mistake. Ask Pain.
> 
> ...



Oh, you’re right. Naruto learned it from a Hashirama scroll early on,  as genin,  but my point was everyone could  potentially use it; the problem is the majority would,accidently, die because  they didn’t have enough chakra to spam the technique lol. 

So while the technique itself is very basic (most can only use one or two clones) in the hand of the right people it can be the most haxxed weapon in the world i.e. Naruto and prime Hiruzen.

I mean imagine Naruto right now with his thousands of clones, the difference being that they are more durable, know a thousand jutsu, with different elements, a genious mind and Sage enhanced techniques-due to monkey sage mode. You add Enma and his thousands of transformations and  prime Hiruzen didn’t need much more than that to be feared. 

I agree. it will be great to see Konoha 12 acknowledge  Naruto and see him in action once more.Maybe Kiba will stop his foolish dreams of competing with Naruto 

Btw, I hope Naruto's new technique will be awesome.


----------



## principito (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel ya bro, this chapter was fine.

Somehow it reminded me of the old Naruto in part one, like when he was fighting Neji in the end.... Kage-feint, or when he was fighting kabuto for Tsunade. "Oh no dont use kagebunshin" pff kb-ftw and trolls Kabuto


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2012)

You are being sarcastic rite ?


----------



## Xin (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice post.. wanted to do something like that myself, but I'm always too lazy 



AlphaReaver said:


> Anything you really love?



Everything as always



AlphaReaver said:


> Anything you hate?



Nothing.. as always


----------



## Alicia (Nov 28, 2012)

This chapter  Faith in Kishi restored. 



Klue said:


> I just read a manga were one of the characters cut an island in half.
> 
> 
> Fuck the Juubi.
> ...



I didn't understand Vergo's fate. Did Law beat him?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 28, 2012)

It was pretty damn good. Villains and heroes looking good. 

It's funny how everyone is referring to the army as fodders.

Obito and Madara stand atop the Jubi, the elite of the elite.

Naruto heads up a massive army, most of them just normal shinobi.

A Drop out will defeat a genius with hard work.

An interesting contrast here.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2012)

And still Naruto wants Sasuke's dick...
Can 40k shinobis please Naruto? No.
Can Sauce pleases Naruto? Yes.


J/K asides the chapter was meh.
That Juubi fight is a huge joke but the Alliance finally arrived.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm glad someone else feels the same way I do. This chapter was very enjoyable and a nice change from last week's which was just "omg Juubi is far too strong". It started getting depressing in the middle and then by the end it was very uplifting. I like seeing characters coming together in a shounen even though "power of friendship" is an overused trope, I don't mind when it's used well.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 28, 2012)

^ boy are you mad? Naruto has not even thought of sasuke in ages.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2012)

AlphaReaver said:


> What a GREAT chapter!
> 
> Naruto pushed Kakashi in an Obito Parallel (I thought Kakashi would be the pusher) & it's started Obito's conversion. Naruto remains ever firm.
> 
> ...



Hey man, you save the chapter, and you save Kishi, in one post!

Respect!


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

Two weeks ago I was reading a horror manga. Finished two arcs but was too scared to start the third one. It was unbelievable because I am not easily phased by horror movies, and mangas, being still black and white pictures, should be even easier to take. But there I was, torn apart between the insatiable hunger to see whats going to happen next and the fear of sleepless nights because I knew what was coming, I knew it will be more terrifying than before.

That was greatness.

Granted, it was a seinen. Maybe I've outgrown shounens, cant find them interesting anymore, only silly. Maybe Naruto and its direction has something to do with how tired I am of the genre.

Anyway

This chapter didnt have much of an impact and I've noticed this long ago. Kishimoto puts up an awesome cliffhanger but the continuation in the next chapter is weak. 

So all in all I dont expect the people who are so happy with what happened to be equally as happy in the future.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 611 Review - Ino Reaper of Souls!*

My Thoughts on this chapter and Ino's epicness:

[YOUTUBE]XeOGcwfYp0c[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that doesn't work: 

Is Ino vs Rikudo who would really win  ? Was Kakashi right to be pissed at how long the alliance took to arrive? Anyone else sick of Naruto wanting to be Hokage?


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 28, 2012)

things are getting bad for our heroes! bring on the Ninja Fodder, err i mean the Ninja Alliance! a bloodbath is about to begin, get your rain coats ready and i enjoyed seeing Kakashi supporting Gai for once lol

and i swear, if it's Naruto and not Kakashi that TnJ's Obito i will scream.


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Nov 28, 2012)

The ninjas are gonna get sodomized.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Nov 28, 2012)

i would much rather hear naruto shout about being hokage than see him fanboy sasuke again.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Nov 29, 2012)

Rinnegan and Sharigan Haxx incoming next chapter, get your TnJ counters ready. Also K11 will be getting feats Lee busting out Hidoura 2.0 mixed with a TenTen Weapon Barrage FTW


----------



## Humite Juubi (Nov 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> Two weeks ago I was reading a horror manga. Finished two arcs but was too scared to start the third one. It was unbelievable because I am not easily phased by horror movies, and mangas, being still black and white pictures, should be even easier to take. But there I was, torn apart between the insatiable hunger to see whats going to happen next and the fear of sleepless nights because I knew what was coming, I knew it will be more terrifying than before.
> 
> That was greatness.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Whats its name?

The only interesting thing that remains in this manga is the circle of myopia in its fandom.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

I follow 3 seinen at the moment and I still like (a lot) to follow Naruto manga. So your point is?

My top 3 manga from all styles. 
1. Naruto
2. Berserk
3. Elfen Lied


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2012)

some extracts from the script ohana posted.

madara: ..your specialty, kagebunshin eh?  no matter how much you increase the same incompetent heads of yourself using the forbidden advanced jutsu →
Naruto: I aint incompetent!!
Kakashi: Stop it, Naruto ..! its pointless to make further kagebunshins to divide your chakra equally…it might be effective as a diversion but that would never be decisive. if you fall…we lose this war..!
Madara: →you're still Ugo no shu (the ragtag and bobtail)...
naruto: ah? Woo go no shoe? (r.. rag, tag, bob and tail)…?
madara: you're surely incompetent.


obito: dont worry…everything will be ok…no jutsu of Shinobi is better than mugen tsukuyomi….ill make you a hokage in this jutsu for you.

obito: and you think youve hid yourselves…

Naruto: Now we aint the ragtag thingy anymore…!!! what we got here is…the Shinobi Allies…no jutsu…!!!
…its super huge, the greatest and strongest ninjutsu in Shinobi history dattebayo!..
a better jutsu than mugentukuyomi… mark it!!


----------



## Rosi (Nov 30, 2012)

takL said:


> some extracts from the script ohana posted.
> 
> madara: ..your specialty, kagebunshin eh?  no matter how much you increase the same incompetent heads of yourself using the forbidden advanced jutsu →
> Naruto: I aint incompetent!!
> ...



 that's just hillarious. How nice of you Obito


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2012)

Next chapter should showcase the Mother of all teamwork attacks.

Also, maybe Kakashi and other smart shinobis deduce that they should aim to cut off Obito and Madara from that link tendril that has them attached to the Juubi.

Chapter probably ends with Kurama finishing re-grouping chakra, but before Naruto can enter into Bijuu Mode again, he starts to feel the chakra of the other Bijuu that he met prior react strangely inside him.


----------

